# Tangleloft?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Sandy Dunn has been in Goldens longer than I have been alive!  Both her and her daughter Lindsay are very nice and very reputable breeders.


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Their dog "Hooch" is the father of one of our soon to be pups. I can't speak to that breeder's other dogs, but our breeder knows the owner and has a Hooch offspring herself. I've been told Hooch is a big teddy bear and our breeder had wanted to breed with him for a long time. He's known to produce similar pups too.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

So, if you had to choose between these two breedings, which would you go with?

Taylor ( Tangleloft Double Play) ex Nautilus Just a Gigilo

Sonnet ( Tangleloft Grand Slam) ex Hooch (Tangleloft The Heat is On OS) ( and, what does OS mean??)

They are all really nice looking dogs. I wonder if the Sonnet ex Hooch litter would be more red, since they are both more red?
I looked through some of the offspring where I could find pictures on k9data and all were attractive and nicely built dogs.
Taylor and Jag are not very big dogs, though they supposed to be "standard" size.
Don't know about Hooch and Sonnet. 

I had questions about clearances I couldn't find online, but have been assured that they all exist for all dogs in question, and that sometimes breeders don't send them in or post them all on k9data. Also, have been told that elbow clearances were not standard in 2003 when one stud had hips checked. ( ?)
Missing clearances makes me a little nervous, but since they are offered to whoever wants to view them, that helps.
WAY Better than a few years ago when I was looking at breeders and without knowing any better, I sent a deposit to a breeder in upstate NY on a litter. When I started reading and learning a little, I asked about their dogs clearances, and they wrote me an angry email saying if I was so dissatisfied and had so many questions, I couldn't have a puppy from them...and they kept my deposit.
It was a lesson well learned, and I would rather spend $100 to learn it that way, than spend thousands to learn the hard way. ;-)
But, I digress....

So...what do you all think? 
I am kind of excited about the possibility of a pup, for the first time in a long time!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no personal experience with tangleoft but I can say that their dogs are gorgeous. The OS stands for Outstanding Sire, which is earned when 10 of their offspring become champions in conformation (I could be wrong on that though). They may not look like big dogs because the golden retriever is not supposed to be a big dog - if they are within standard, and if they are all Champions (Ch.), they are all within 1" of their breed's standard. 

I think you'll be happy with either set of parents! Good luck and be sure to post lots of pics!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

taylor and jag..must my opinion...and I really don't know anything except they look nice..hahahahaha Our last girl was a Tangleloft...absolutely the most wonderful dog in the world...she was 13 and a half when she was taken.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

dunevlinj said:


> Sonnet ( Tangleloft Grand Slam) ex Hooch (Tangleloft The Heat is On OS)


:dblthumb2


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! That was fast. 
Thanks, everyone! Now I am for sure getting excited!


----------



## luv2smile (May 27, 2010)

Hooch is a big dog...around 80lbs if I remember correctly....but all teddy bear  He is more medium I believe. The mother of our litter is more red than Hooch and about half the pups look like they will be medium with maybe 1 or 2 lighter and then some more red. Since I will soon have a Hooch pup, I'm partial 

Hooch has all of his clearances and they are listed on OFA. 

Here are pictures of the litter of Hooch pups that we are getting our pup from:

Picasa Web Albums - Darlene and Justin - Puppy Visit

This is a Hooch pup too that our breeder has: 

Crescent Golden Retrievers - Gemini Crescent Over The Limit - Pumpkin


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a short note about the OS. To become a OS, the dog must have 5 qualifying offspring. A qualifying offspring must have a major title either in breed, performance, or field. Each title has a point value and the total of all the qualifying offspring must be 48 or over. I was just looking at this the other day to see how many more points Selli's dad needed to become an OS, he is at 44 points right now.

And a side note to this, there is also a OD for the females, but the number of qualifying offspring is 3 and the point total is also less.


----------

